# Self-jigging joinery



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first post in here.

I was wondering is somebody could explain to me, what "self-jigging joinery" is?

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where did you hear that term? I have never heard of such. Did you "google.?"

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you referring to this?
http://www.mmcengineer.com/self.htm


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Frank, George.

The term has been taken from a particular Phd thesis information page, related with structural engineering:



> One of the central achievements of digital chain is the ability to mass customise building elements creating individualised solutions and enabling new kinds of building geometries. While methods for the design and production of customised elements have matured, the planning of assembly procedures remains undeveloped in the building sector – in contrast to for example to product design. Construction takes place in time and entails interdependent interactions as one element carries the other. The lack of robust planning tools impedes structural innovation as constructions can only be solved through simple and known assembly systems. This project develops methods for the analysis and planning of assembly. With a focus on timber construction, the project investigates the use of *self-jigging joinery* in which the mass customised detailing of timber elements embed bespoke joinery into the single element. These solutions promise sustainable and more resilient structures as *self-jigging joints* eliminate the need for additional joinery systems, minimise tolerances and reduce material complexity. The research transfers concepts from parallel fields of product design, computer science and mathematics: the development of workflows and strategies for the design of assembled structures, the development of metrics for quantitatively identifying good solutions with respect to the whole manufacturing and assembly process and the development of digital simulation tools to analyse dependencies and feedback assembly solutions to the design environment.
> 
> The PhD student is expected to develop new design methods for planning assembly of *self-jigging* timber structures. Create methods for analysing and solving complex interdependencies in building construction.
> 
> The purpose of the secondments is to embed the project in a context for speculative projections of the application of developed assembly planning systems and to provide experimental project context for implementing, testing and evaluating of assembly planning systems in industrial setting.



-------------


FrankC said:


> Are you referring to this?
> http://www.mmcengineer.com/self.htm


Frank thank you for the link.
I do not really know if that's self-jigging (steel) joints.
That's why I am asking.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

bernard,I didn't read your link.........thanks for posting BTW.

This response is purely knee-jerk consequently.The two things that come quickly to mind are;

#1."worth more than the sum of it's parts".....

#2,is a machinist reference;"the ability to reproduce itself"

Think about my response however,hope it helps,BW


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for the reply BWSmith.

I apologize if this may sound inconvenient in any way, but I haven't understood your reply. English is not my native language.

Are you suggesting that the upper text is full of nonsense sentences and expressions?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

No bernard,it has nuthin to do with the translation.It,however...has every thing to do with the principal of the matter/question.

When a person asks/relates an engineering proposal....you've gotta ask how these things have been dealt with in the past.If it's already,"been done"....then it sort of just is,so what?If it's such a basic question that it is an assumed answer....that also,becomes,"so what"?

Rhetoric be damned.....that's the stuff for politicians and dipchits who have nuthin better to do.

Self jigging...as I see it,will create itself.And yes,it can be done.


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

I have not understood you, sorry.

If you have a photograph or a page where an example of the "self-jigging joinery" can be found, I would be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't know what means to others....*

I'm not an engineer either, but when hear the term "self -jigging" I think of a system where the parts can only be assembled in one way, and that is the correct way. It may also be termed "self correcting" but that's just my view on it. The assembled parts will also be aligned properly, as when 90 degrees is necessary, that's the only way it can be assembled. 

There have been so many times when removing a part from an engine or other machine, that when it came time to reassemble it, there were two ways it could go back on, but only one way was correct. That's DUMB engineering in my view.

A good example of that is the 3 pronged plug on some power tools. It will only go in one way. A bad example is a 2 pronged plug with one prong just slightly wider than the other. In the dark or in a hurry you will only get it correct 50 percent of the time. Now that's DUMB engineering.

My .02 cents.:smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't believe what that person has written because he can't even get his spelling correct! "Minimise", "realise". Guess he is too smart for his own good.

On the other hand, Lincoln logs come to mind. I guess they would be "self-jigging", which sounds like a stupid term also. At least for a non-engineer type such as I.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*taken from the OP's post ....*



MT Stringer said:


> I wouldn't believe what that person has written because he can't even get his spelling correct! "Minimise", "realise". Guess he is too smart for his own good.
> 
> On the other hand, Lincoln logs come to mind. I guess they would be "self-jigging", which sounds like a stupid term also. At least for a non-engineer type such as I.


quoting :

The purpose of the secondments is to embed the project in a context for speculative projections of the application of developed assembly planning systems and to provide experimental project context for implementing, testing and evaluating of assembly planning systems in industrial setting. 

whassatmean?


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like the writer of the piece was schooled in England/Europe - usage of 's' instead of the American English 'z' is quite common usage with British English and not really a misspelling.

I'm just saying...


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies guys.

@woodnthings:
Would you be so kind to point out a photograph of 3 and 2 pronged plugs?

Lincoln logs have an ability to be matched in a couple of ways inbetween them. So basically they would not be unique in terms of assembly, right? Wouldn't that not make them a self-jigging joinery?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sure*



bernard83 said:


> Thank you for the replies guys.
> 
> @woodnthings:
> Would you be so kind to point out a photograph of 3 and 2 pronged plugs?


120 V AC plugs:










This receptacle will accept either:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

new2woodwrk said:


> Looks like the writer of the piece was schooled in England/Europe - usage of 's' instead of the American English 'z' is quite common usage with British English and not really a misspelling.
> 
> I'm just saying...


Not in Texas!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> quoting :
> 
> The purpose of the secondments is to embed the project in a context for speculative projections of the application of developed assembly planning systems and to provide experimental project context for implementing, testing and evaluating of assembly planning systems in industrial setting.
> 
> whassatmean?


Makes about as much sense as this:
“My accomplishments as Secretary of State? Well, I’m glad you asked! My proudest accomplishment in which I take the most pride, mostly because of the opposition it faced early on, you know…
the remnants of prior situations and mindsets that were too narrowly focused in a manner whereby they may have overlooked the bigger picture and we didn’t do that and I’m proud of that. Very proud.
I would say that’s a major accomplishment.” 



woodnthings said:


> 120 V AC plugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will also accept a third plug, though there is another receptacle that won't:


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies woodnthings and Alchymist.

So basically we concluded that a "self-jigging wood joinery" is type of a wood joint, connection, which could be assembled in one way, and one way only?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"Self jigging" in concrete world would be exactly the right "mix".....the joint part should be obvious,in this analogy.

Joke alert......

Shall we go on?I'm here all week....badaBOOM.


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

I am no engineer but I have some experience with deciphering higher education jargon (aka seeing through bs...ha!) and best I can tell you guys are right. "Self-jigging" meaning designed in such a way as there are no additional steps/pieces needed to achieve the desired outcome. However, this sentence is confusing;



> With a focus on timber construction, the project investigates the use of self-jigging joinery in which the mass customised detailing of timber elements embed bespoke joinery into the single element.


That is essentially saying they want to develop universal components that can also be used in customized applications with "self-jigging" properties, I believe?

Bernard, are you thinking of applying to this PhD program? If so I'd encourage you to contact the PI listed on the page you linked to and ask for more information about the program in general. It sounds like the general focus of the program is analyzing the actual construction process to increase efficiency and reduce down time (electricians waiting on HVAC, waiting on framers, ad infinitum).



woodnthings said:


> The purpose of the secondments is to embed the project in a context for speculative projections of the application of developed assembly planning systems and to provide experimental project context for implementing, testing and evaluating of assembly planning systems in industrial setting.
> 
> whassatmean?


From reading the link that Bernard posted, "Secondments" are like internships. They list two specific companies that the PhD student will intern with. So that sentence above is basically saying "We're trying to apply this theoretical mumbo-jumbo into a real world situation to see if it could ever really work, and if it does work we will use it as justification for more research."


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

bschiltz.....could be wrong but

I sort of take what you're sayin,my take..as it applies to the original post is


Self generation


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

BWSmith said:


> bschiltz.....could be wrong but
> 
> I sort of take what you're sayin,my take..as it applies to the original post is
> 
> ...



I don't disagree, that could certainly be part of it. Overall the position description that Bernard linked to is pretty vague and full of jargon. I think contacting the professor/ supervisor listed on the descriptions is the best course of action.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## bernard83 (May 11, 2015)

Understood.
Thank you everyone for the replies and help.


----------

